# Drops trainieren



## GoBig (11. August 2005)

Hallo, wo in der Region kann ich denn Drops trainieren? Gibt es hier Strecken mit mehreren kleinen, größeren und großen (zum warm werden...)? Thx, GoBig


----------



## Wooly (11. August 2005)

Für richtig Hallo denke ich solltest dun ach Wildbad fahren. Ansonsten gibt es in Kuppenheim hinter der Realschule eine kleine FR Strecke, ist allerdings eigentlich Schüler only und deshalb mit Vorsicht zu genießen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Atomium (11. August 2005)

hey wooly:

passt vll nich rein aber ich muss unbedingt wissen was das für n rahmen ist:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/108214/size/big/cat/500/page/1

gefällt mir eht gut das teil. wo gibts den für wieviel geld zu kaufen?

FR strecken kenn ich leider auch keien wo man drops üben könnte.aber 7hills is n bissl was zum dropen.


----------



## GoBig (11. August 2005)

Atomium schrieb:
			
		

> ...aber 7hills is n bissl was zum dropen.



Was ist denn 7hills?


----------



## spezi light (11. August 2005)

Atomium schrieb:
			
		

> hey wooly:
> 
> passt vll nich rein aber ich muss unbedingt wissen was das für n rahmen ist:
> 
> ...


bin zwar nicht der wooly aber das ist Gemini Rahmen von Cannondale, ganz nettes Geschoß...
gibts des öfteren in der ebucht
MfG Alex


----------



## Froschel (11. August 2005)

GoBig schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist denn 7hills?



gugstdu da...

http://www.jibbing.mynetcologne.de/Locations/karlsruhe/karlsruhe.html


-_-


----------



## Wooly (11. August 2005)

Atomium schrieb:
			
		

> hey wooly:
> passt vll nich rein aber ich muss unbedingt wissen was das für n rahmen ist:
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/108214/size/big/cat/500/page/1
> gefällt mir eht gut das teil. wo gibts den für wieviel geld zu kaufen?



wie Marinrider schon sagte Cannondale Gemini, neu sehr teuer , aber als Gebrauchtrad hier im Forum und auf Ebay gut zu bekommen. Und ein echt geiles Rad !!!


----------



## Phil (11. August 2005)

Alex meldest du dich mal bei mir wegen dem Packet ?!


----------



## der-tick.de (11. August 2005)

Back to the thread...

Droppen üben ist bei den 7Hills bedingt möglich. auf www.mtb-karlsruhe.de gibts ne Anfahrtsbeschreibung. 

Ansonsten kann ich nur die gesammte Karlsruher Innenstadt empfehlen. Da kann man auch Nachts trainieren. Und Drops in jeglicher erdenklicher Höhe sind zu finden. Bloss mal ein wenig umherfahren.
Eine sehr gute Trainingsstelle ist am Zoo. Also vom Bahnhof Richtung Ettlinger Tor. Da gibts eine Strassenunterführung an einer Tramstation. Die musst du dir anschauen. Da hab ich es gelernt.   

Ansonsten zum Üben ist noch der Bikepark Winterberg genial. Es gibt haufenweise Drops, dahinter keine Steine und Höhen von 10cm bis genug...    

Bad Wildbad ist zum Üben nicht geeignet!!!! Das ist absolut Hardcore! Ich würde sagen, dass es die härteste DH-Piste Deutschlands ist. Aber sie ist geil...


----------



## GoBig (12. August 2005)

Hab mal ein bißchen gegoogelt und die Seite vom Winterberger Park liest sich schon gut, aber das sind halt mal locker 300 km bis dahin. Und wenn man den Suchradius derart erhöht gibt's bestimmt noch mehr feine Sachen, oder?
Also Wildbad werde ich mir nächste Woche mal anschauen, was gibt's denn noch so an Parks (und wie gesagt, mir geht's vor allem darum Drops zu trainieren)? Ich  fahr auch gerne mit dem Wagen hin.


----------



## fez (12. August 2005)

fahr bloß keine 300 km um droppen zu üben...  

Geh aufn Turmberg, auf der Strasse am Turm vorbei, bei der Einfahrt zur Sportschule die Treppen hoch (kann man als Treppengap springen), den Wanderweg ca. 100 m runter dann nach links abbiegen und den schmalen Singletrail hinter. Da hinten kommst Du an einen Brettersprung und einen Drop von ca. 1.50 m. Ein kleines Sprüngchen ist von irgendwelchen Deppen leider zerstört worden.

Wenn du beim Spielplatz weiter unten den Forstweg rein und ca. 500 m geradeaus den Berg runterfährst kommst du an einen kleinen "Platz" mit Kreuzung im Wald. Hier ist rechts auch ein kleiner Bike-Spielplatz. Früher waren hier mal geile Sachen gebaut bis dann der Rummel zu groß wurde und der Förster einschritt. Diesen kleinen aber nicht leichten Drop gibts aber noch.

Vielleicht ist jetzt ja mal wieder mehr los da oben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (12. August 2005)

Ansonsten wieder etwas Asphalt...
Rüppurr richtung Ettlingen fahren, an der grossen Strasse. Direkt hinter der Autobahnbrücke kommt rechts weiter hinten eine rote Fabrik. Fahre da mal rum. Da gibts ne Laderampe, die immer höher wird. Da kann man super üben.    

Ansonsten in Bikeparks üben... hmmm Bischofsmais ist auch noch gut zum Droppen üben (unterer Teil der DH-Piste)    aber der ist noch weiter weg.  Was näheres als Winterberg kenne ich nicht, wo man gut droppen üben kann. Aber Winterberg ist wirklich lohnenswert! 

Übrigens Winterberg - KA schaffe ich in 2 Stunden.  
Und 300km sind das snicht ganz. 

Bad Wildbad ist halt geil, aber definitiv nix für Anfänger. Die tragen dort viel und fahren schnell nur noch Freeride. Materialfressend ist die Strecke so oder so.

Todtnau ist auch nicht wirklich für Beginner, aber einfacher als Bad Wildbad. Die Drops sind meist nicht so hoch und ne Wildride mit annehmen Sprüngen gibts auch.  - Am Wochenende ist hier aber meist anstehen angesagt. -


----------



## sponge-bob (12. August 2005)

www.ride.de.ms
hab ich grad im netz gefunden.
müsst von ka. nicht so lang sein


----------



## dave (7. November 2005)

hi GoBig,

schon länger nichts mehr von dir gehört! schade, dass es letztens nicht mit boppard geklappt hatte. ich hab' jetzt übrigens ein besseres foto vom naturdrop mit dem langen auslauf. bei meinem sprung kommt die höhe auf den fotos ja schlecht rüber. 
hab' gleich noch eines von dem großen leiterdrop drangehangen. die drops haben zwar nicht die fünf meter nach denen du suchst, sind für den anfang aber vielleicht auch nicht so schlecht ... 











wie wär's ansonsten mal wieder mit BM?

ciao, dave


----------



## naiko (9. November 2005)

wo stehen die denn rum? etwa in der Nähe von Karsrluhe??


----------



## dave (9. November 2005)

Die sind leider nicht ganz so nah! Boppard ist ca. 190 km entfernt. Ist dann aber wohl immerhin der drittnächste Bikepark nach Todtnau mit ca. 170 km. 
Wobei die Strecke offiziell noch nicht eröffnet wurde ....


----------



## rockhopper no.1 (9. November 2005)

di strecke in boppard is einfach nur komplett durchdacht und manche sachen sind da schon halbwegs anspruchsvoll.
haben der amir und seine jungs echt super gemacht  .
und in dem park kannse wirklich auch als anfänger hin und droppen üben echt klasse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GoBig (27. November 2005)

Hi Dave, bin grad aus Asien zurückgekommen, war da für ne Weile mit meinem Mädel bevor ich für den Winter in die Berge gehe. Ja das mit dem Boppard hätte ich schon gerne gemacht, aber leider war meine Karre kaputt   Aber ich hoffe wir kriegen das nächste Saison hin   Sehr hübsche Bilder    

Ich war übrigens mal in Winterberg. Sehr geil!    In punkto Streckenpflege ne ganz andere Liga als Wildbad und Todtnau. Die könnten sich da von den Winterbergern einiges abgucken. Leider leider ist Winterberg von hier aus gesehen echt am Arsch der Welt  

Ich würde gerne mal wieder zusammen fahren gehen, ich sass schon ewig nicht mehr auf dem Rad (obwohl's in Asien ne MENGE Fahrräder gibt   )

Diese Woche?


----------



## der-tick.de (27. November 2005)

GoBig schrieb:
			
		

> Ich war übrigens mal in Winterberg. Sehr geil!    In punkto Streckenpflege ne ganz andere Liga als Wildbad und Todtnau. Die könnten sich da von den Winterbergern einiges abgucken. Leider leider ist Winterberg von hier aus gesehen echt am Arsch der Welt


Also Streckenpflege wird in Todtnau wesentlich grösser Geschrieben als in Winterberg. Allerdings musst du schauen, dass Winterberg ganz anderen Boden hat und der ebend viel langsamer abgetragen wird. 
Ausserdem sei erwähnt das an der "Downhillstrecke" dieses Jahr so gut wie nichts gemacht wurde. Die haben nur zwei Schlammlöcher ausgebessert.

Das in Bad Wildbad nur einmal im Jahr was gemacht wird (Direkt vor dem Rennen) ist leider dank Radakademie Stada so.    
Immer schön Protestmails hin, vielleicht hilfts!


----------



## GoBig (28. November 2005)

Mag sein dass Du Recht hast, ich war ja erst einmal da. Aber da sind mir halt morgens als der Park aufmachte all die kleinen Mainzelmännchen aufgefallen die mit dem Pressluftstampfer die Freeride glattgeklopft und mit dem Bläser sogar das Laub entfernt haben. Die DH-Strecke war mal richtig schlammig und insofern denke ich, dass auch da einiges abgetragen worden ist. Alles in allem war da einfach alles top in Schuss und das Angebot der verschiedenen Strecken hat auch gestimmt.
Todtnau war auch nicht schlecht in Schuss, da will ich ja nicht falsch verstanden werden. Da war ich einfach noch nicht so früh morgens da und habe daher dort auch keine Mainzelmännchen gesehen - falls es sie dort in der Zahl gibt. Aufgrund des viel kleineren Streckenangebots hatte ich da aber einfach nicht den gleichen stimmigen Eindruck eines gut angelegten und gut gepflegten Parks. Die DH Strecke dort ist zwar geil, aber auch alles was es gibt.
Ja und in Wildbad könnten die Jungs echt ein bißchen mehr für ihre Strecken tun...


----------



## der-tick.de (28. November 2005)

GoBig schrieb:
			
		

> Mag sein dass Du Recht hast, ich war ja erst einmal da. Aber da sind mir halt morgens als der Park aufmachte all die kleinen Mainzelmännchen aufgefallen die mit dem Pressluftstampfer die Freeride glattgeklopft und mit dem Bläser sogar das Laub entfernt haben. Die DH-Strecke war mal richtig schlammig und insofern denke ich, dass auch da einiges abgetragen worden ist. Alles in allem war da einfach alles top in Schuss und das Angebot der verschiedenen Strecken hat auch gestimmt.
> Todtnau war auch nicht schlecht in Schuss, da will ich ja nicht falsch verstanden werden. Da war ich einfach noch nicht so früh morgens da und habe daher dort auch keine Mainzelmännchen gesehen - falls es sie dort in der Zahl gibt. Aufgrund des viel kleineren Streckenangebots hatte ich da aber einfach nicht den gleichen stimmigen Eindruck eines gut angelegten und gut gepflegten Parks. Die DH Strecke dort ist zwar geil, aber auch alles was es gibt.
> Ja und in Wildbad könnten die Jungs echt ein bißchen mehr für ihre Strecken tun...


Ok, dann waren die Jungs gerade wieder bei der Wintersanierung der Strecke...   
Auch wensn mal schlammig wird, in Bad Wildbad und Todtnau ist der Abtrag vom Untergrund auch bei trockenen Bedingungen enorm. Mir fällt das schon alleine auf, wie sich die Strecke an dem Tag an dem ich da bin verändert. 
In Todtnau schaffen die beiden Jungs unten vom Laden miindestens zwei Tage pro Woche an der Strecke. Wobei man sagen muss, das die nur mit manuellem Gerät schaffen. Sprich die sind wesentlich langsamer als in Winterberg oder Bischofsmais, wo die richtig Minibagger und Quads und Kettensägen und Co. verwenden.   
Aber in Bad Wildbad gehört es einfach dazu, dass ist nun mal der Knochenbrecher Downhill!


----------



## dave (29. November 2005)

Tach GoBig!

Kein Wunder, dass wir so lange nichts mehr von Dir gehört haben. Hatte schon fast befürchtet Du hättest ein paar Meter zu hoch gebaut!   

Ja, Winterberg ist leider schon ein wenig Kurverei. Ist mir übrigens irgendwie schon fast peinlich, dass ich es dieses Jahr zwar noch mal ins Sauerland geschafft habe (Worldcup gucken), aber immer noch nicht in Bad Wildbad war!  
Wie wär's? Hättest Du vielleicht am Sa Lust drauf?  mja wäre bestimmt auch dabei und vielleicht auch OZM und andere? Die nehmen einen anscheinend auch noch im Winter mit hoch. Die Strecke wird halt nur nichtmehr gepflegt ...

Ciao, Dave


----------



## der-tick.de (29. November 2005)

dave schrieb:
			
		

> Tach GoBig!
> 
> Kein Wunder, dass wir so lange nichts mehr von Dir gehört haben. Hatte schon fast befürchtet Du hättest ein paar Meter zu hoch gebaut!
> 
> ...


Du hast wohl was überlesen. Die Pflegen die Strecken auch während der Session nicht.   
Und die Bergbahn nimmt Fahrräder immer mit. Es geht alles nur über Einzelfahrten, dein Bike kostet genauso viel wie du. Pro fahrt glaub ich 2,50 oder 2,80. 

Wenn ich nicht schon verabredet wäre, würd ich auch mitkommen.


----------



## dave (29. November 2005)

Äh ja, hatte die Beiträge auf der Arbeit nur kurz überflogen, ganz schnell gepostet und geraaaaade noch die Straßenbahn gekriegt.  

Also, hab gesehen, dass es am WE ohnehin etwas regnerisch wird. Ob Bad Wildbad da richtig Spass macht? Vielleicht warten wir dann ohnehin besser auf das darauffolgende WE. Womöglich hast Du dann ja auch Zeit? Schauen wir mal ...


----------



## der-tick.de (29. November 2005)

dave schrieb:
			
		

> Äh ja, hatte die Beiträge auf der Arbeit nur kurz überflogen, ganz schnell gepostet und geraaaaade noch die Straßenbahn gekriegt.
> 
> Also, hab gesehen, dass es am WE ohnehin etwas regnerisch wird. Ob Bad Wildbad da richtig Spass macht? Vielleicht warten wir dann ohnehin besser auf das darauffolgende WE. Womöglich hast Du dann ja auch Zeit? Schauen wir mal ...


Also bis auf die eine Wurzelpassage ganz unten und den Steilhang in der Freeride 2 find ich Bad Wildbad bei Regen genauso gut.   
Richtig rutschig wird die Piste ja nie. Ganz im Gegensatz zu Winterberg, was bei Nässe dem Eiskanal daneben gleicht.  
Übrigens wird das Wochenende drauf noch schwieriger. Also dieses Jahr schaff ich es höchstens am 18./19.12. noch.


----------



## mjA (30. November 2005)

@ dave: Bad Wildbad wär ich nächstes We 10./11. dabei...

lass was hoeren


----------



## dave (1. Dezember 2005)

ok, OZM und ich werden BW dann mal voraussichtlich am so antesten ... wenn's nicht gar zu doll regnen sollte ...

GoBig, was ist mit dir? kannst du auch im winter nur werktags oder biste anderweitig unterwegs?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mjA (2. Dezember 2005)

ich denke nächstes we erst ?


----------



## GoBig (2. Dezember 2005)

War gestern beim Onkel Doktor und der hat mir nen Zehennagel gezogen... Uiiuiiuiiiiiiii ! Mal schauen wann ich wieder in die Schuhe komme...
Ganz abgesehen davon hätte ich mehr Lust mit dem Hardtail bergauf zu fahren, ich muss mal wieder ein bisschen Sport machen, die Skisaison geht los   
Hättest Du auch dazu Lust?


----------



## Wooly (2. Dezember 2005)

ich hau hier einfach mal so offtopich rein .... das Wort Skifahren ist gefallen ...   

Ich bin in einem früheren leben oft Sonntags mit einem Skibus nach Engelberg & Grindelwald gefahren, Morgens hin, abends zurück. kennt jemand ne Firma, die so etwas auch ab Karlsruhe anbietet ? Irgendwie gibt Google erstaunlich wenig her.

Da könnte man doch mal ne entspannte NL-Tiflis Tour machen, letztes jahr haben wir es ja nur auf den Mehliskopf geschafft.


----------



## dave (2. Dezember 2005)

@mjA:
was spricht dagegen dieses we UND nächstes we hinzufahren?  

@GoBig:
aua! was das hardtailfahren angeht ... da hab' ich ohnehin keine wahl!  
wär' auch dafür zu haben. morgen kannst du aber wohl noch nicht, oder?

@Wooly:
zum glück ist ja kein mod in sicht, der hier mal aufräumt.


----------



## mjA (2. Dezember 2005)

@ dave. geht klar.


----------



## eL (2. Dezember 2005)

Tach die damen

Nein ich will hier nicht drüber lamentieren wie und wo mann sich zu tode dropsen kann. aber ich kenn nen skibus welcher bis in die alpen fährt und auch wieder zurück. das tat er zumindest letzten winter immer an sonntagen vom örtlichen skimax aus. der ist in pforzheim    und dat kost 50 inkl skipass.

snowboarder nimmt er och mit.

eL


----------



## Wooly (2. Dezember 2005)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> ... ich kenn nen skibus welcher bis in die alpen fährt und auch wieder zurück. das tat er zumindest letzten winter immer an sonntagen vom örtlichen skimax aus. der ist in pforzheim    und dat kost 50 inkl skipass.



coole sache ... haste nen link/telefon/mail/nähere infos oder so?




			
				eL schrieb:
			
		

> snowboarder nimmt er och mit.



naja wenns sein muss ...


----------



## eL (3. Dezember 2005)

ja skimax halt   

versuch doch mal deren website ausfindig zu machen und dann such auf ihr nach dem "happy sunday" so hieß das letzten winter.

eL


----------



## GoBig (3. Dezember 2005)

Ne, heute kann ich noch nicht, heute morgen beim Verbandwechseln sah das noch nich so dolle aus   

Skifahren    
Ich für meinen Teil geh da schon länger als nur für einen Tag, aber vielleicht bin ich ja mal zur gleichen Zeit am gleichen Ort, Engelberg und Interlaken stehen diesen Winter auf der Liste.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (4. Dezember 2005)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> ja skimax halt
> 
> versuch doch mal deren website ausfindig zu machen und dann such auf ihr nach dem "happy sunday" so hieß das letzten winter.
> 
> eL


http://www.bikemax.de/
Allerdings gibts bei denen natürlich keine Infos auf der Webseite. Wozu auch, das Web ist nun mal ein Medium, in dem man nur schöne Bilder präsentiert... Selbst ne Telefonnummer haben die nicht drauf gemacht.


----------



## eL (4. Dezember 2005)

und hättest du mal ein bissel gelesen und 3 klicks weiter wärest du hier gelandet. 

 49usen ab pupshausen start 5uhr in der früh   

eL


----------



## der-tick.de (4. Dezember 2005)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> und hättest du mal ein bissel gelesen und 3 klicks weiter wärest du hier gelandet.
> 
> is nun 9usen teurer als letzten winter aber ich würd mi das trotzdem antun.


jajaa... Du vhast ja recht!   
Hab ich einfach übersehen. Denn da unten sitzt mein Fernsehprogramm...   
Find ich aber auch etwas unübersichtlich gestaltet.


----------



## Wooly (4. Dezember 2005)

gets doch ejal ... kennt jemand dieses Ybrygg Dingsbums, da war ich noch nie ...


----------



## eL (4. Dezember 2005)

un ick erst recht nich.

solang die nen hang und schnee haben is doch allet im grünen bereich.

so fein werden die unterschiede schon nich sein

eL


----------



## Wooly (4. Dezember 2005)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> usolang die nen hang und schnee haben is doch allet im grünen bereich ... so fein werden die unterschiede schon nich sein



el erinnere mich dran dir bei Gelegenheit mal ein richtiges Skigebiet zu zeigen ... man muß was tun für die Reingeschmeckten. Ich schaus mir nachher mal im Skiatlas an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (4. Dezember 2005)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> el erinnere mich dran dir bei Gelegenheit mal ein richtiges Skigebiet zu zeigen ... man muß was tun für die Reingeschmeckten. Ich schaus mir nachher mal im Skiatlas an.


Der kommt aus Berlin der el, da ist alles was Berg ist ein Skihang.  
Sorry el, konnte mir das nicht verkneifen.


----------



## Wooly (4. Dezember 2005)

der-tick.de schrieb:
			
		

> Der kommt aus Berlin der el, da ist alles was Berg ist ein Skihang.



jupp, aber genau so jemanden muß man mal vom kleinen Matterhorn zur Testa Gregia rüberfahren ... oder nach Verbier ...


----------



## der-tick.de (5. Dezember 2005)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> jupp, aber genau so jemanden muß man mal vom kleinen Matterhorn zur Testa Gregia rüberfahren ... oder nach Verbier ...


Zum Biken sind das auch schöne gegenden... 
Nur um mal das Thema hier wieder auf den Punkt zu bringen...


----------



## Wooly (5. Dezember 2005)

ach echt ... ich dachte das ist ein kanuforum hier .... fez .... feeeeeeezzttt .... wir sind hier falsch !!!


----------



## dave (5. Dezember 2005)

@der-tick.de:
du hattest recht, die nässe scheint zumindest dem DH2 nichts zu machen (beim DH1 mit den blättern aber schon ).
fazit: der DH2 ist der geilste trail den ich hier im karlsruher raum bisher überhaupt gefahren bin! einfach nur suuuuuuuper! 

@GoBig: 
jetzt wo ich auch in bad wildbad war    ... wo ist dir eigentlich besagtes missgeschick passiert? doch nicht bei dem gap-jump, oder? oder war das so ein kleiner rechtsanlieger nach einem felsabsatz?


----------



## der-tick.de (5. Dezember 2005)

dave schrieb:
			
		

> @der-tick.de:
> du hattest recht, die nässe scheint zumindest dem DH2 nichts zu machen (beim DH1 mit den blättern aber schon ).
> fazit: der DH2 ist der geilste trail den ich hier im karlsruher raum bisher überhaupt gefahren bin! einfach nur suuuuuuuper!


Stimmt, mit dem Laub hab ich nicht gerechnet. Sorry... Aber bestes Training für Wirihorn bei Nässe.


----------



## mjA (6. Dezember 2005)

@ dave: sonntag wieder BW ?


----------



## GoBig (23. Mai 2006)

Hallöle. Da die Skisaison jetzt auch für mich vorbei ist und ich dementsprechend wieder im Lande bin, will ich hier mal den Fred vom letzten Jahr aufwärmen. Denn ich habe mich im letzten Herbst echt blödgesucht nach ner geeigneten Stelle zum ordentlich droppen. Ich meine, das gibt's doch nicht, es muss hier in der Gegend doch nen kleinen Hang geben auf dem oben nen Fels, ne Mauer oder sonst was drauf ist und wo man so richtig schön mit Vollgas in den Hang reinspringen kann, oder?
Also, wer da was weiss, bitte melden! Danke


----------



## dave (3. Oktober 2006)

hattet ihr eigentlich schon gesehen wofür stefan die drops trainiert ...?  















und das ganze mit perfekter landung - auf dem bike!!!  





die fotos stammen von seiner website:
http://www.oberlander.biz

mal schauen, was er als nächstes ausheckt!


----------



## Carsten (3. Oktober 2006)

ist das in Norwegen? da war ich auch schon, aber ohne Bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rohstrugel (3. Oktober 2006)

Sauber sauber ...  
aber so einen Drop muss man in KA erst mal finden


----------



## dave (3. Oktober 2006)

wie kommst du auf norwegen? die fotos hatten mich als erstes an den länglichen see bei livigno erinnert. aber keine ahnung ...
da stefan wahrscheinlich wieder in geheimer mission unterwegs ist, wird's ein wenig dauern bis das rätsel gelöst wird.


----------



## dave (7. Oktober 2006)

hey, hab heute bei 'nem kumpel gesehen, dass das dritte bild in der aktuellen FREERIDE abgedruckt ist ...


----------



## Don Stefano (8. Oktober 2006)

In der bike auch. Da steht auch, dass es in Norwegen ist und er ein ganzes Jahr nur Drops trainiert hat. Ist ein schönes ganzseitiges Foto.


----------



## Hand Made (8. Oktober 2006)

ich stell m,ir das sau schwer vohr aber ich bleib lieber bei einer grenze von 20 meter wenn ich mal von so hoch runter jump dann langts mir höher werde ich nicht gehen^^


----------



## GoBig (26. Oktober 2006)

Aloha. Jo, das war in Norwegen... Sauweit, da bin ich erst mal 30 Std hingefahren. Dafür hat's dort dann auch erst mal 2 Wochen am Stück geregnet während hier die Sonne schien. Vom feinsten...
Hat dann ja aber doch noch geklappt und die Sprünge waren auch durchaus spannend


----------



## waldman (26. Oktober 2006)

was soll daran schwer sein  

du fährst langsam über die kante, ziehst vorne ein bisschen an und gut ist.

basejumpen sollte man vorher auf jeden fall gut können.

vom bike-fahrtechnik aspekt her ist es nicht wirklich schwer, ein bisschen droppen sollte man natürlich schon können.


----------



## der-tick.de (26. Oktober 2006)

waldman schrieb:


> was soll daran schwer sein
> 
> du fährst langsam über die kante, ziehst vorne ein bisschen an und gut ist.
> 
> ...


Laut Bike sollte das schwierigste sein, das der Fallschirm nicht ins Bike gerät, außerdem soll wohl nicht zu verachten sein, das man mit Bike weit mehr Seitenwindanfällig ist.


----------



## GoBig (27. Oktober 2006)

der Krone der Schöpfung schrieb:


> was soll daran schwer sein
> du fährst langsam über die kante, ziehst vorne ein bisschen an und gut ist.





			
				Der Tick schrieb:
			
		

> "Und Dr. was ist es?" Dr.: "Ein Dummbabler!"


.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldman (27. Oktober 2006)

GoBig schrieb:


> .



entschuldigung dass ich deine heroische leistung nicht in den himmel lobe wie alle anderen.
es ist halt nix so extrem besonderes.
mit ski macht man so was schon seit vielen jahren, und mit dem bike gabs es auch schon öfters (prominentestes beispiel ist wohl NWD).

klar ists ne große leistung so was zu machen.

nur hätte ich gedacht, wer so was leistet kann auch kritik an seiner leistung ertragen.


----------



## dave (27. Oktober 2006)

waldman schrieb:


> mit ski macht man so was schon seit vielen jahren, und mit dem bike gabs es auch schon öfters (prominentestes beispiel ist wohl NWD).



wird aber seinen grund haben, wenn stefan der allererste war der bei so einem sprung auch wieder mit'm bike geladet ist! alle anderen haben das rad ja bisher einfach fallen lassen.

@stefan:
warste eigentlich beim EOFT in KA? wir hatten an dich gedacht, als die basejumper an der reihe waren. gab auch einen absprungplatz der ziemlich an den in norwegen erinnert hatte.


----------



## GoBig (27. Oktober 2006)

waldman schrieb:


> entschuldigung dass ich deine heroische leistung nicht in den himmel lobe wie alle anderen.
> es ist halt nix so extrem besonderes.
> mit ski macht man so was schon seit vielen jahren, und mit dem bike gabs es auch schon öfters (prominentestes beispiel ist wohl NWD).
> 
> ...



Du musst mich nicht loben und auch nicht verehren, aber wenn einer offensichtlich nicht weiss wovon er redet (Deine *beiden* Posts bestätigen dies) sollte er sich mit Äußerungen einfach mal zurückhalten.


----------



## GoBig (27. Oktober 2006)

dave schrieb:


> wird aber seinen grund haben, wenn stefan der allererste war der bei so einem sprung auch wieder mit'm bike geladet ist! alle anderen haben das rad ja bisher einfach fallen lassen.
> 
> @stefan:
> warste eigentlich beim EOFT in KA? wir hatten an dich gedacht, als die basejumper an der reihe waren. gab auch einen absprungplatz der ziemlich an den in norwegen erinnert hatte.



Nee, wusste nicht dass das hier läuft. Kenne einge der Filme/Filmmacher, war bestimmt gut.

Edit: Du meinst wahrsch. die Sachen von 2ndBase - ja die Aufnahmen sind aus Norwegen.


----------



## dave (27. Oktober 2006)

GoBig schrieb:


> Edit: Du meinst wahrsch. die Sachen von 2ndBase - ja die Aufnahmen sind aus Norwegen.



jo, genau der!


----------



## Flugrost (27. Oktober 2006)

@Go Big - den Basejump haste mit bis zum Anschlag festgedrehten Klicks gemacht, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldman (27. Oktober 2006)

vom basejumpen hab ich keine ahnung, da magst du recht haben.

vielleicht unterschätze ich die gefahr beim basejumpen mit dem bike an den beinen.

nur bleib ich dabei dass die droptechnik nicht allzu anspruchsvoll ausschaut (droppen halt). mehr hab ich auch nie behauptet.

und ich bin raus ausm thema.


----------

